
Python 2.7 will retire today - TruffleLabs
https://pythonclock.org/?2020
======
TruffleLabs
Or not!
[http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/12/python-2-sunset.html](http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/12/python-2-sunset.html)

